
Forget credit cards – now you can pay with your face. Creepy or cool? - rachelschnalzer
https://www.latimes.com/business/technology/story/2020-08-14/facial-recognition-payment-technology
======
alsdkfjkqjwer
Can't wait for it to be cloned and my bank providing me a new one!

